# Yo mama is so poor jokes from South Park



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

My mom is so poor she waves around a popsicle stick and calls it air conditioning

-My mom is so poor she uses cheerios as earings

-My mom is so poor the ducks throw bread at her

-My mom is so poor she walks the road with one shoe and if you ask her if she lost a shoe, she says no, I found one

-Your mom is so poor she can't even pay attention

-Cartman's mom is poor that when she goes to KFC she has to lick other people's fingers

-My mom is so poor that when she heard about the last supper she thought she was running out of food stamps

-My mama is poor she opened a gmail account just so she can eat the spam

-My mom is so poor that when she gets mad she can't afford to fly off the handle so she has to greyhound of the handle

-His mom is so poor she cuts coupons just to be institutionalized


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

:hahaBrings back childhood memories of playing the dozens!


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

LMAO south park FTW! Nice. That cheered me up!


----------



## yukibo (Feb 20, 2012)

i think the "yo mama" jokes was just Cartman being himself: making fun of the poor, even if it was himself.


----------

